# First 1/2 Custom Call....



## blaineo (Aug 1, 2017)

After using blanks from Woodcraft, and Echo inserts to turn my first calls. I decided to start gettin' on the road more to making my own custom calls. Because, who doesn't like to have their name on something that is ALL their own. Sooooooooo addicting....just like everything I turn...lol

Well, here is the few I turned from Woodcraft blanks and Echo inserts.



And here is my 1/2 Custom call. Still using the Echo Inserts, but the blank is a Blaine'O original, Hybrid Alumilite/Curly Maple blank. :)

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 1, 2017)

That's a pretty blue, like a robin's egg. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Aug 1, 2017)

Very nice! I really like the color as well.


----------



## jasonb (Aug 1, 2017)

Great looking finish on the hybrid.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 1, 2017)

Transparent hybrids are always pretty, especially in blues. Nice job on that one. And, yes it is very addicting.


----------



## Tony (Aug 1, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Tenant hybrids are always pretty, especially in blues. Nice job on that one. And, yes it is very addicting.



I went to a sale this weekend, a guy that is getting out of woodworking for the most part. He had a pressure pot and 4 bottles of alumilite for $150. If i would've had money..... I was dam tempted! Tony


----------



## CWS (Aug 1, 2017)

Tony said:


> I went to a sale this weekend, a guy that is getting out of woodworking for the most part. He had a pressure pot and 4 bottles of alumilite for $150. If i would've had money..... I was dam tempted! Tony


The time to buy is when you see it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 1, 2017)

CWS said:


> The time to buy is when you see it.



Trust me Curt, I know it. The biggest problem is I'm out of room for anything.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 1, 2017)

Tony said:


> I went to a sale this weekend, a guy that is getting out of woodworking for the most part. He had a pressure pot and 4 bottles of alumilite for $150. If i would've had money..... I was dam tempted! Tony



Depending on what kind of pot it was that was maybe a steal. Not a bad price regardless, if in good condition. New pot from Harbor Freight is right around $100 Alumilite is $35 a quart (2 bottles/quart).


----------



## Tony (Aug 1, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Depending on what kind of pot it was that was maybe a steal. Not a bad price regardless, if in good condition. New pot from Harbor Freight is right around $100 Alumilite is $35 a quart (2 bottles/quart).



Judging by the prices on everything else, I'm getting it was good. 4 bottles total, 2 missing a little.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 1, 2017)

Alumilite is 50/50 mix on part A and part B, tells you specifically in the instructions not to deviate. Only thing you can do to slow it down is pour it when your shop is cooler. warmer temps it sets faster. Silmar 41 is a little (_read a lot_) more flexible there.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blaineo (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks guys. Have a few more roughed out on the lathe, but things come up and I have to put them on the back "works in progress" table...:P


----------

